# scopes



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright, well I went in to Smith & Edwards today and bought a savage .270 wsm, now I need some opinions on a scope/mount/rings. I thought I was set on getting a remington but the accu-trigger won me over.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You're not the only one. Love those Savages. Scopes . I like the Nikons. Monarchs or even a Buckmaster.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

You can never go wrong with Leupold, rings, bases or scopes !


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, forget price range $0-250


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> You're not the only one. Love those Savages. Scopes . I like the Nikons. Monarchs or even a Buckmaster.


I agree with Al here on both counts. I also like Leupold VX-3s but those are slightly higher in price.

Dunno if you are at all interested but I have a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40 Stainless finished scope that I had mounted and used for about 3 months and has since sat in its box that I'd be willing to part with (if you have a stainless rifle)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Goto Leupolds website, print out their article on identifying a counterfeit scope. With that in hand, start hitting up local pawn shops and find a used but nice condition Leupold scope. Leupold warranties their scopes for life and you can send one in at any time for a checkup. Just make sure you are getting a real one though and not one of the new Chinese clones.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought a XV 1 Leupold at Hammerbacks in Brigham City. It was $285. I saw the same scope at Smith and Edwards for a little less. It is leupold's lower model but it's in your price range and it's a great scope.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out the Bushnell 3200 Elite series. Great scope right in your price range. The rain gaurd on these scopes works well.

The other scopes that have been mentioned are all good too.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Since we are talking scopes here, has anyone got feedback on the Sightron Big Sky Series ??


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the difference between the Big Sky and regular sII series?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

If you like Chuck... here's what he has to say.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/sightron_SIIB_riflescopes.htm

I've heard several times that Sightron has great customer service.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you guys think of this one. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=9187430&cat=405&lpid=


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Or what about a barska 3-9¤50


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are looking for a 3-9 variable in that price range I would recommend the Nikon Team Primos. It's still in the Buckmaster price range, but has Monarch glass. Most places have it for $199.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

adamb said:


> What do you guys think of this one. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=9187430&cat=405&lpid=


Only says for $299 on Cabela's, so I don't know that that is a very good deal for used. Especially to spend that much and pass up so many other reputable brands for less money new.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

adamb said:


> What do you guys think of this one. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=9187430&cat=405&lpid=


I have this scope on a Savage. It works great and is an awesome scope for the money. I've also got a nikon buckmaster and the VX I looks better in clarity and contrast hands down. You can buy that scope new for 279.99 at Cal Ranch. I would suggest you talk him down to the $225 range as I've seen several VX I for around $200 on KSL in the last 6 months. The 12x is really nice when you need to practice those 300-400 yard shots. It makes a big difference over the 9x.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I went out looking at scopes today and found out CAL ranch had just clearanced their VX1's and they were all gone. But I noticed there is a gun show on the 9th and 10th of Jan. Are there usually good priced scopes at gunshows?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Usually not so great on the scopes. I haven't gone in a while, but there is usually the guys from Eagle Eye Optics there. Stay away! A couple of my friends bought into their gimmicks and got burned really bad.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Opinions on these? http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=9210085&cat=405&lpid= http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Si ... oduct.html. http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Ba ... oduct.html


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

take a look see at this site here

http://www.samplelist.com/default.aspx? ... sold=False


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have started using the Burris FFII with the ballistic plex reticle. One of them would be in your price range.


----------

